# taste of the wild...good or bad



## nalabear (May 1, 2013)

i just stumbled across this site and have a 3 year old rescue GR she has been on taste of the wild for over 2 years now and I am wondering if its a good choice.


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

nalabear said:


> i just stumbled across this site and have a 3 year old rescue GR she has been on taste of the wild for over 2 years now and I am wondering if its a good choice.


We feed TOTW Pacific Stream Puppy. Most (if not all) TOTW formulas are AAFCO certified as being complete nutrition.

What to feed is a really hot button issue around here, so you're likely to get lots and lots of very different answers.

More important than that, is how is your dog doing on it? Is her coat full, soft, and luxurious? Does she have problems like itchy skin, dry skin, recurrent ear or bladder infections? How are her stools? Loose or firm? Does she eat it well?

If her coat is nice, she doesn't have any allergy type issues, and firm stools, and she seems to enjoy it, then I wouldn't change it.

ETA: Welcome to the site! :wave:


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Honestly, people have different views on dog food. One person might love it, while another thinks it is garbage or wont like that manufacturer.

There are a few sites that rate dog food, but once again, some people say these are great sites and some say they are just an opinion of the person who owns the site.

Dogfoodadvisor.com is one of those sites. This site gives Tast of the Wild 4 1/2 stars. 

I don't feed it, but I have heard it is a good food.

I am sure some really smart people will come along to help you with your question better than I can.


----------



## nalabear (May 1, 2013)

thanks for the comments...after i posted this i saw some of the other post about food and i about deleted my post...my nala is my first born child and my rock. My wife and i would not know what to do without her and are looking foward to her gaining brothers and sisters...(2 legged children)


----------



## dogloverforlife (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello and Welcome. I will give my reason for not feeding TOTW. It is made by Diamond. Otherwise I would not have a problem feeding it if it had its own manufacturing facility not by Diamond. Although that would be impossible given it is Diamonds higher end brand. 
I did feed Diamond formulas before their last recall.


----------



## TonyRay (Feb 5, 2008)

I would assume after a few years on the same food you would know better than us if it it good for your dog...[wasn't meant to sound sarcastic]...
If stools are firm, coat is shinny, and your dog likes it, it should be fine.
Our girls have been on TOTW for many years now as we switch between the 4 or 5 formulas..
Recalls of TOTW have been voluntary since they are a Diamond product..
to each his own when it comes to "Recall" Phobia..
btw:
many dogs in our family and we are the dog sitters when many of them go away...
since I am the pooper scooper man I get to see what cheap food does to stools as most of the family bring the're own kibble with them..
without mentioned many Supermarket popular dog foods, I would not feed those to our girls ever.. when 1st couple ingredients are corn and meal, I already know the stools are going to be mushy and wet. I also see dry coats on these dogs and it's all due to cheap[quality] food.... If no problems I would stay with the TOTW...worth the extra cost..


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I fed TOTW, dogs had awesome coat, stools, energy, etc. It was great. They had one terrible bout of diarrhea right before the recall 2 winters ago. I had to do something-- fecal panels, wormings, flagyl, etc, etc and no improvement. A simple food change did the trick. The recall came out a month later and I was glad it wasn't an issue for us any longer. I liked how the dogs did on the food until that point. If your dogs are doing fine- don't try to fix it.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

I personally like the food


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Personally, I won't feed any Diamond products. Too many quality control issues and recalls for me to be comfortable with it..


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

We feed Orijen & have good results with it. Maddie's been on it for 2 years now & Bail for 10 months. Their coats are great, poops little, and the best...they love it!

Feed what works for your dog.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I fed TOTW for a couple years until Diamond had such quality control issues. I liked the food, just not the quality control.


----------



## nalabear (May 1, 2013)

She does great in it so far. The only thing i don't get is being a GR shouldn't she like being in the water... She HATES water, and won't fetch a ball. However she will chase her stuffed squirrel and bring it back no matter where you put it. Even on top of a counter is not safe.


----------



## Tuco (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol tuco doesn't like fetching much either while max could fetch all day. Some just aren't that into it


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nalabear (May 1, 2013)

Yes that is her...all she does us cuddle and kiss (don't take that as me complaining ) i get the fetch part but hatred of water?


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

nalabear said:


> Yes that is her...all she does us cuddle and kiss (don't take that as me complaining ) i get the fetch part but hatred of water?


She may have had a bad experience at some point. Or perhaps she just doesn't realize how fun it can be. Have you taken her to water with another dog that loves it? Sometimes one dog can "teach" another, and might get her in.


----------



## nalabear (May 1, 2013)

I will have to try that...now to find another dog


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

our guys were on TOTW for several a months a few years ago.....quit it when we noticed terrible, runny poop. I haven't heard of other dogs with this issue, thu.

We are now on Fromm...our lab's skin problems are now non existent

Swimming: Definetly find a friendly lab to show her!


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Acana Pacifica. Great coat small poops


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

I can't find Acana close enough to me so I am using TOTW but my 1.5 year fuzzy butt has on and off again soft stool. She went back on the puppy formula recently, hope that will make it better until we find something comparable to Acana.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

There are many sites on line that have Acana with free shipping over $50. My local pet food store orders it for me even though they don't regularly carry it.


----------

